# decoder decision for atlas sd60m



## sikness09 (Jul 21, 2011)

Recently picked up a n scale Atlas SD60M in Burlington northern paint off Craigslist for $35. On the box it says the loco is decoder ready. Since my layout will be dcc I plan on purchasing a decoder, just not sure on what brand to choose from. Upon research I found 3 to choose from for a sd60m: 

1. TCS ALD4
2. NCE N12A1
3. Digitrax SDN 144A1

I also plan on adding sound and ditch lights. Any suggestions on which would be better?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Just because you want sound and operational ditch lights, I would say the Digitrax. Any standard decoder plus an additional sound decoder, than a speaker will be a tough fight, then add in room for ditch lights  You are talking about a lot of milling. At least with the combo light/ sound board all you have to worry about is the speaker and ditch lights  You'll be having some fun but worth it mind you


----------



## sikness09 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. I've heard good stuff about digitrax. Found out the loco has a split frame and the decoder slides right in. Now just need to make room for a speaker. Much appreciated stan.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sound in N is a tall enough order, But Ditch lights too!
Fiber optics is a logical way to deal with them,
Miniature SMD LED's will work but you better be very very very good at soldering and the resistors are also going to have to be SMD too!
I know this because I've done more than one install of sound and lights in N.
My tightest install was a N MDT Plymouth with independent front and rear lights, roof strobe and DZ125 DCC, Didn't even remove any weight!


----------

